# Black angel



## rickyknight1 (Jul 17, 2016)

When I shot forth
from my mother's womb
I was born an angel of light
in that time- a pure infant
still unstained from worldly desires
Lust, greed, hate; amongst others.

Of course, by then
I was already guilty
of many other sins
in my downfall
I became the epitome
of quiet whispers.
A 'taboo' if you will
amongst brethrens- holy angels.

I was exiled from sitting
at my father's table.
He, the creator of all things
I remember the very last words
which were spoken to me
"Oh, my dearest Lucifer
once my pride and joy
how far ye have fallen."


----------



## escorial (Jul 18, 2016)

i was thinking after two lines..this is a bit of fun.....


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 20, 2016)

rickyknight1 said:


> When I shot forth
> from my mother's womb
> I was born an angel of light
> in that time- a pure infant
> ...




Hummm, Prose broken into poetic lines... or poetry that reads like prose.... anyway, this tells a cool story and has a lot of potential to be dark and fabulous....


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Hummm, Prose broken into poetic lines... or poetry that reads like prose.... anyway, this tells a cool story and has a lot of potential to be dark and fabulous....


Hmmm I should definetly think about turning it into Prose. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, you would have more freedom to explore and express, perhaps...


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Well, you would have more freedom to explore and express, perhaps...


Yes, I'm just need used to writing anything dark like.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 20, 2016)

rickyknight1 said:


> When I shot forth
> from my mother's womb
> I was born an angel of light
> in that time- a pure infant
> ...


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> rickyknight1 said:
> 
> 
> > When I shot forth
> ...


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 20, 2016)

Fabulous....


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Fabulous....


I'm a devil in disguise
they called me Lucifer
at birth, when i shot forth
i was a pure infant
unstained by my lust
my greed took hold of me
i was captured

I wanted my father's place
he- the creator of all things
i was banished, exiled
"Oh, my dearest Lucifer,
my brightest angel in the heavens
now filled with pride and jealousy
how far ye have fallen."

I was cast out 
along with a horde of demons
fallen angels, now my brethrens
I will not stop
til every angel- high and low
sit with me in hell
Hades is my throne!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 21, 2016)

rickyknight1 said:


> I'm a devil in disguise
> Lucifer, devil disguised
> **they called me Lucifer** cut**
> **at birth, when i shot forth
> ...




I can tell you have put a lot of thought into this rewrite, it reads more poetic.... what do you think about what you have accomplished ?


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I can tell you have put a lot of thought into this rewrite, it reads more poetic.... what do you think about what you have accomplished ?


I like it because i was able to really express myself. I like to play other characters solely for this reason.


----------

